# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Retirer Barre blanche en bas d'Iphone

## bob456

Bonjour,

sur un UIViewController j'ai un TableView, toolbar et navigation bar.
Quand je vais dessus j'ai a qui apparait en bas de l'iphone (sur le simulateur) :



Savez vous comment l'enlever ? Il est seulement sur cette vue l et ensuite je l'ai sur toutes les vues... Je ne sais pas ce que c'est.

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## kOrt3x

Dans l'inspecteur, tu peux normalement choisir le nombre de tab que tu veux, il suffit de le mettre  0.

----------


## Phago

ca sert  quoi d'avoir une toolbar avec 0 lments dedans ?

----------


## Myriagones

Bonjour, si tu utilise encore les xib a doit pouvoir venir du fait que sur le xib tu n'annonce pas que ta vue possde une navigation controller ce qui fait que la vu du dessous  tendance  mal s'adapter et du coup a se peut que a fasse des marque comme a.
Sinon c'est juste un souci d'adaptation du passage  l'cran de l'iPhone 5 sup
Sinon regarde du cot des autoresizingmask ou autolayout a peut ventuellement poser des problme a aussi.
Ce ne sont que des pistes on sait jamais trop ce qui se passe avec le design...

----------

